# Navigating Italian Giudacamper site



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

www.guidacamper.com
When page opens go down L.H. menu to third item. bold black text on yellow background:
"Le Aree di Sosta"
clickon 2nd. item of sub-menu:
"Tutte le aree",
this opens the page where all the regions are listed, and just choose the region where you are looking for a 'sosta', click on it and all the 'sosta' in that region will be listed, with location, address if available etc etc
saluti, eddied


----------

